# Announcing "Highland Harps", available now from Impact Soundworks!



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2012)

Impact Soundworks has just released the next entry into our *Plectra Series* of sample libraries, a collection of stringed instruments we call http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/plectra-series-2-highland-harps (<b>&quot;Highland Harps&quot;</b>!)

Featuring a lyre, lap harp and celtic harp recorded in great detail, *Plectra Series 2: Highland Harps* evokes images of the Irish countryside, Appalachian splendor, tall tales and a hearty mug of mead beside a crackling fire. 

These stringed instruments each have a rich tradition extending back hundreds to thousands of years - and while they are ideal for traditional, folk, medieval and Renaissance music, they are also outstanding for modern scores in any number of styles.

*Features*:
* Lyre, celtic harp and lap harp recorded across 14 'Natural' patches
* 2.28gb of NCW-compressed samples
* Dry, intimate recordings suitable for a variety of styles
* Plucks, hammered playing, harmonics
* Traditional bow and ebowed, percussion and glissandi
* 10 'Designed' patches with pads/ambiance and plucked-style sounds
* Scripted interface for easy tweaking, effects and humanization
* Kontakt 4+ format

*Audio Demos*

[flash width=800 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F2236081[/flash]

Note: "Irish Breeze" uses no external samples except LASS, "Cosmic Motion" uses no external sounds at all.

*Pricing/Availability*:
*Plectra Series 2: Highland Harps* is available now for only *$49*!

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/plectra-series-2-highland-harps (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/in ... land-harps)


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

When I first read the title was like "meh why would they bother? BORINGGGG.

But I heard the demos now I want it :D Beautiful sounds.

How much hardcore round robin action do we get?


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 16, 2012)

+1 guaranteed buyer. I want it nao


----------



## mark812 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Great, clean sound.

"Cosmic Motion" is awesome.


----------



## Consona (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Hurray! Great news.

Do you plan to sample some bowed instruments too?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Ed: Depends on the patch, but up to 7x RR plus multiple dynamics of course. The lap harp is most in-depth with 7x RR and 5x dynamics in the plucked patch. We actually recorded a ton of stuff for each instrument and carefully whittled them down to not clog up too much RAM/HD space; the variations and dynamics we ended up with are just in the sweet spot 

Consona: We've done a bit of bowing on this one, and bowing for our recent library http://impactsoundworks.com/products/percussion/resonance-emotional-mallets (Resonance) but these aren't instruments that are SUPPOSED to be bowed... So in terms of stuff that is actually normally played with a bow, we don't have any plans, but are always open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Looking forward to making this lib my first from impact soundworks zircon, I love harps :3


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2012)

Its really lovelly, reminds me of harp sounds used by Thomas Newman (im such a dork) 


Whats being used in Cosmic Motion?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

Stunning sound. 49 bucks? Yes please.


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Its really lovelly, reminds me of harp sounds used by Thomas Newman (im such a dork)
> 
> 
> Whats being used in Cosmic Motion?






zircon_st @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> "Cosmic Motion" uses no external sounds at all.




I definitely will be purchasing this. Great Price! :D


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 17, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Its really lovelly, reminds me of harp sounds used by Thomas Newman (im such a dork)
> 
> 
> Whats being used in Cosmic Motion?



Specifically:

* "Chemical Forest" and "Junkyard Sunrise Pad" for the opening pads
* "Unstable Analog Strings" for the bass drone
* "Celtic Harp Plucked" for the first harp sound
* "Lap Harp Plucked" for the first major chord arpeggio
* "Lyre Ebowed" for the 0:40 high sustained tone


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

wow sounds great! I don't know when I'll be doing Celtic Music but you can never have to many harps!


----------



## biggiantcircles (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

I was very pleasantly surprised, because I honestly didn't think harps was something I could find much use for. But I'm really happy with the harps themselves (and their variations - hammers & harmonics and such) and most especially the bonus processed/designed patches. I think Andrew has a knack for turning traditional soundsources into some really cool hybrid synthy/organic instruments a la Omnisphere style. Really a pleasant bonus to the traditional instruments.

Good stuff!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Announcing "Highland Harps", coming soon from Impact Soundworks!*

don't suppose they will be available by wednesday???


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 18, 2012)

We're just waiting on art at this point. Got a project you need it for?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Jul 18, 2012)

These are sounding truly spectacular, Andrew, congratulations!

I'd love to do a demo once they're out. I'll keep my eyes peeled! Since you're doing so well with these ethnic flavours, I'm wondering if you've got any plans to try some ethnic wind sampling? 

I'm still waiting for someone to capture the definitive sampled Chinese bawu & xiao...


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 18, 2012)

Andrew, I could actually use this for a project due next week. Any chance I can buy it and get an early copy?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, we can accommodate you, as long as you're aware that there won't be a UI skin and we might be making some tweaks to the version you'll be getting. Of course, we'll send you the final version once that's available, which should be within <2 weeks. If you're interested, you can PayPal $49 to [email protected] and shoot us a quick note to the same address noting your payment and which email we should send the links to.


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 18, 2012)

done ! Much thanks.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Andrew - you are one of the good guys. I very nearly asked to take you up on the same thing, but I am trying to learn some patience!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Bill! Assuming we get the last piece of art today or tomorrow, should be ready to go on Wed.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 23, 2012)

See, patience is a virtue!

Speaking of patience... we still need to get together one of these days!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 24, 2012)

We're live! 

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/instrumental/plectra-series-2-highland-harps (http://impactsoundworks.com/products/in ... land-harps)


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just bought it and looking forward to playing with it later today. :D


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 25, 2012)

it's a fantastic little library. Loving it so far <3


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jul 25, 2012)

Downloading now - and looking forward to working with this.

Graham


----------



## Saxer (Aug 2, 2012)

bought it yesterday... very useful in a project i´m working on. good stuff


----------



## dasindevin (Aug 14, 2012)

how is everyone liking the library?? 

I am super tempted to pick it up; demos are quite pretty


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Devin; I was actually planning on recording a video walkthrough showcasing the dry sounds out of the box, but first I got sick (and nobody wants to hear a sick narrator), and then my mic clip broke... so I'm waiting for a replacement in the mail. 

In the meantime, we did just upload a product manual showing the patches + script controls. Check it out on our DL page:

http://impactsoundworks.com/support/downloads

Video to come soon!


----------

